# Awfa super striper tour - dec.1



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 8, 2012)

[http://www.fish-one.net*SUPER STRIPER TOUR ON WEST POINT DEC.1-FINAL 2012 QUALIFYING EVENT FOR SPRING CLASSIC-CONTAQCT INFO-EMAIL awfadirector@gmail.com or superstripertour.com-404-617-1786*


----------



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 8, 2012)

*awfa super combo tour nov.18*

*REDFISH/TROUT SUPER COMBO TOUR AT NEW SMYRNA,FL NOV.18-FINAL free entry QUALIFYING EVENT FOR SPRING CLASSIC-CONTACT INFO EMAIL US awfadirector@gmail.com or fish-one.net or 404-617-1786*


----------



## Paul Parsons (Nov 11, 2012)

Is the December 1st tournament open to anyone? Thanks


----------



## bait slasher (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck finding out anything about this tour


----------



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 12, 2012)

*Open event*



Paul Parsons said:


> Is the December 1st tournament open to anyone? Thanks



UES IT IS INFO www.superstripertour.com


----------



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 12, 2012)

*super striper tour*

[=bait slasher;7372162]Good luck finding out anything about this tour[/QUOTE]

everything you need is on web site www.superstripertour.com or email us awfadirector@gmail.com or 404-617-1786


----------



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey guys....if you want we will mail you entry form...just email us your address pliase... awfadirector@gmail.com ....deadline to register online is 4 days prior to event and 10 days my snail us mail, thanks, l.l. Director


----------



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 13, 2012)

*you must be confused...*

Guys like you that think you can just pile in your truck  without registering for an event,we don't need....if you had contactd us you would have known all the details....hmmm...first of all , you do not have to pay your entry fee in advance...secondly, your reference to the event on WEST POINT ON THE 10TH, was re-scheduled in advance and all anglers were notified that contacted us...ANYTIME we don not have 10 teams registered in advance, all teams are notified that contact us that event has been re-scheduled....AND OH BY THE WAY, our membership has a money back guarantee....YOUR REFERENCE TO A START UP TOUR....the very reason we have registration in advance, is to KEEP ANGLERS FROM WASTING TIME AND MONEY...YOU SEE WE CARE!...IF YOU HAD BOTHERED TO READ OUR WEBSITE, ALL THIS WOULD HAVE BEEN EXPLAINED IN DETAIL.


----------



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 14, 2012)

*New super striper tour winter dates...*

COMING EVENTS:
.Revised-SST WINTER TOUR
starting DEC. 2,2012-SUNDAY WEST POINT 
WEST POINT-JAN.6-SUNDAY
LAKE LANIER-FEB.3-SUNDAY
WEST POINT-MARCH 3-SUNDAY
LAKE LANIER-APRIL 7-SUNDAY
$50,000 SPRING CLASSIC
YOU WILL FIND COMPLETE INFO ON OUR WEVB SITE....
LINK  >www.superstripertour.com 
DEADLINE TO REGISTER/JOIN IS 4 DAYS PRIOR ONLINE (SAVE $40)—
10 DAYS PRIOR BY US MAIL
Never a late fee and always 100% of entry fees returned to anglers.
CONTACT UIS awfadirector@gmail.com


----------



## Paul Parsons (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I for one, am very happy to see that you have three striper tournaments scheduled for West Point. The DNR has been stocking stripers in West Point for years now and there are plenty of fishin the 15 to 25 pound range and bigger. I am looking forward to fishing all three West Point tournaments. Ya'll come on down and support striper fishing on West Point!


----------



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 26, 2012)

*Registration deadline weds. This week...*

THANKS PAUL...DON'T FORGET TO REGISTER ONLINE BY WEDS...NOV.28.... REGISTER AT...  www.superstripertour.com ...CONTACT LENNY AT AWFADIRECTOR@GMAIL ,IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 26, 2012)

I look at your website ( very professional) am I correct that this is a artificial only tourament . I hope you get a good turn out.


----------



## fishingga (Nov 26, 2012)

How do you score?


----------



## Lunker Lenny (Nov 27, 2012)

*thanks for comment...*

we have opened the first event to any bait to try and get the 10 boat minimum to get the ball rolling...qualifying for spring CLASSIC is based on total length of 2 stripers, as all our CPR events are...REGISTRATION DEADLINE WEDS.-NOV.26 ONLINE AT WWW.SUPERSTRIPERTOUR.COM ...GRAND PRIZE IS $2500 WITH 10 TEAMS REGISTERED BY DEADLINE, THANKS LENNY....OUR MEMBERS AGREE THAT ALLOWING UNBRELLA RIGS WITH MULTI BAITS KEEPS THE PLAYING FIELD EQUAL TO LIVE BAIT ANGLERS ...QUALIFICATION IS DONE ON EACH EVENT AS THE TOP 25 ADVANCE TO CLASSIC BY SIZE ONLY IN EACH EVENT...A NEW TOP 25 QUALIFY IN EACH EVENT...HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## Paul Parsons (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds good to me. What can they troll, 20 baits at a time? That should equal it out.


----------



## Paul Parsons (Nov 29, 2012)

Just got word that they are extending the deadline for registration one more day to try and get enough boats. Ya'll sign up and come fish. The stripers are biting great!


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 29, 2012)

Paul,can we just send you the money directly and cut out the middle man !


----------

